# The Tomato Hentai-Style Username Generator



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

Can produce usernames such as "Hellacious Holocaust", "Hooker Ocean", "Moist Webkit", "Pocket Sand" and "MLG Asbestos"!

It can also give you some pretty lame usernames, so you might need to refresh a couple times to get a good one.

here da link


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

haha


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Tomato Hentai's Username Generator*
Sometimes you'll need to refresh the page a few times to get a new username.
Your new username is...

Cabbage Nazi


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> *Tomato Hentai's Username Generator*
> Sometimes you'll need to refresh the page a few times to get a new username.
> Your new username is...
> 
> Cabbage Nazi


don't kill the cabbages you monster


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> don't kill the cabbages you monster


how'd you do dis?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> how'd you do dis?


You mean how did I make the username generator? I can share the code.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You mean how did I make the username generator? I can share the code.


share.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> share.




```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet"
type="text/css"
href="main.css">
<title>
Username Generator
</title>
</head>
</html>
<?php
print "<h1>Tomato Hentai's Username Generator </h1>";
print "<tiny><center>Sometimes you'll need to refresh the page a few times to get a new username.</center></tiny>";
print "<br />";
print "<center><p>Your new username is...</p></center>";
$wordOne = array
("Tomato",
"1080p",
"Aquatic",
"Amiga",
"Amigo",
"Spaghetti",
"Enormous",
"Hellacious",
"Hecka",
"Commadore",
"Miniscule",
"Moist",
"Darth",
"Tractor",
"Glass",
"Artificial",
"Salty",
"Buoyant",
"Skeleton",
"Drago",
"Wookie",
"Mt.",
"Saftey",
"Depressed",
"Bipolar",
"Hungry",
"Nippy",
"Saucy",
"MLG",
"Neon",
"Hooker",
"Hella",
"Hipster",
"Vaporwave",
"Pocket",
"Pigmask",
"Cabbage",
"RAID0",
"CRT",
"Psychotic",
"Gay",
"Magypsy",
"Sentient",
"Apple",
"Satanic",
"Glitterati");
$wordTwo = array
("Hentai",
"Lemonade",
"Desert",
"Sea",
"Ocean",
"Bog",
"Asbestos",
"Wiki",
"Macintosh",
"Mac",
"Purgatory",
"Sand",
"Ass",
"Booty",
"Dongle",
"Chode",
"Jello",
"Lake",
"Pasta",
"Hitler",
"Holocaust",
"Webkit",
"Corpse",
"Coffee",
"Mushroom",
"Condom",
"Orgy",
"emuNAND",
"StreetPass",
"amiibo",
"Nazi",
"Carrot",
"Attorney",
"Hailstorm",
"Bees",
"Anime",
"Shota",
"Loli",
"Bread",
"Onett",
"Cookie",
"Illuminati",
"Boulder");
$keyOne = array_rand($wordOne);
$keyTwo = array_rand($wordTwo);
print "<name><center>";
print $wordOne[$keyOne];
print " ";
print $wordTwo[$keyTwo];
print "</center></name>";
?>
```


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 15, 2016)

doesnt work for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> doesnt work for me.


You can't run PHP files off of your computer. It has to be on a server with PHP support.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 15, 2016)

Cyborg Bees

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ```
> <!DOCTYPE html>
> <html>
> <head>
> ...


Thanks for the sauce code :3


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

I posted the source on Github because why not


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 15, 2016)

It reminds me of my random brain.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Jan 15, 2016)

This is what I got 
Sentient Amoeba
is that any good?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> This is what I got
> Sentient Amoeba
> is that any good?


I dunno. Do you think it's a good username?


----------



## Muffins (Jan 15, 2016)

I refreshed it a bunch and all it would give me is "Hooker Dad". 

*sigh*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 15, 2016)

I got :
1st try - glass cookie
2nd try - Glass Attorney

Well I love cookies and I play ace attorney a lot and I always run into glass so...... This is actually a stalking machine


----------



## nxwing (Jan 15, 2016)

Miniscule School

This si revolutionary


----------



## MissingNO123 (Jan 15, 2016)

Salty NAND.


----------



## EarlAB (Jan 15, 2016)

Vaporwave Holocaust.
Salty RAID10.
Cat Jello.
M.U.L.E. Moon.
1080p Lake. (only when I'm really excited!)
Parappa Dirt.
Spaghetti Ceiling.
Neko Ceiling. At least it's not Bellic.
Neko Oxygen.
Cyborg Dirt.
Magypsy Macintosh.
Sentient Hentai.
Bipolar Puddle.


That's it, this is officially a stalker machine. FUCK YOU!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

Somebody suggest words I should add to the $wordOne and $wordTwo arrays pl0x
or maybe even add them yourself and send a pull request since its open source?


----------



## EarlAB (Jan 15, 2016)

butt and babydaddy.


----------



## jDSX (Jan 15, 2016)

Artificial Ocean? 

I am a ocean now!?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 15, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Artificial Ocean?
> 
> I am a ocean now!?


I guess you're as deep as the ocean ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## daxtsu (Jan 15, 2016)

Heh, on my first try I got "Aquatic Hell". I guess I'm in an ocean full of sharks, jellyfish, and other horrors of the deep.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Jan 15, 2016)

Spoiler: Username



Rat Cocaine


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Spoiler: Username
> 
> 
> 
> Rat Cocaine


HAHA SHIT I JUST GOT THAT ONE TOO


----------



## Games&Stuff (Jan 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> HAHA SHIT I JUST GOT THAT ONE TOO


U STOKIN MY?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> U STOKIN MY?


nah i think its just how the script works.


----------



## Allahu_Spooky_Cena (Jan 15, 2016)

$Jihadi and $Cement


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 16, 2016)

Depressed Detective. Sad, but I'm actually a depressed individual. Oh, you should add some perverted usernames to the generator. I would laugh my ass off. xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2016)

>tfw


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You can't run PHP files off of your computer. It has to be on a server with PHP support.


i know, thats how ive been running it. i modified the code a it, maybe thats it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

GOT IT!


Spoiler: READ!


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 16, 2016)

Spaghetti EMUnand? How it knows that I'm italian?


----------



## EarlAB (Jan 16, 2016)

Like I said, it stalks you.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Like I said, VinsCool stalks you.


Fixed


----------



## Exavold (Jan 16, 2016)

1st try : CRT the Hedgehog
2nd try : Potentially Unwanted Neighbour
3rd try : Saucy Foreskin
4th try : Cyborg Pudding
5th try : Wampus Booty

Perfekt.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 18, 2016)

Depressed Hailstorm


----------



## daxtsu (Jan 18, 2016)

Today I got Skeletal Moon.



Spoiler


----------



## EarlAB (Jan 18, 2016)

I thought avocados stalked you @VinsCool!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I thought avocados stalked you @VinsCool!


nope. only perverts mostly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2016)

Giga Mom
Bipolar Orgy
Moist Plane
Hecka Amoeba
Trans Rave
Cherry Dongle
Nervous Facebook
Goldfish Carrot
...I'll stop now.


----------



## daxtsu (Jan 20, 2016)

Safety Asbestos. Something about that seems off..


----------



## EarlAB (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll give you a bipolar orgy...
@VinsCool
@Petraplexity 
@Bubsy Bobcat


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I'll give you a bipolar orgy...
> @VinsCool
> @Petraplexity
> @Bubsy Bobcat


Hmmm what?


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Jan 25, 2016)

Steamy Neighbor.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wooooo I'm "1080p Bees"


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Spoiler: Username
> 
> 
> 
> Rat Cocaine


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 14, 2016)

My new username is Domain Does Not Exist


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> My new username is Domain Does Not Exist


Mine is 
*Want This Domain?*


----------



## xtheman (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like my name is 
*claim this domain*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

why was this even bumped in the first place, it's like 
um
[[scrolls up]]
almost a year old now


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> why was this even bumped in the first place, it's like
> um
> [[scrolls up]]
> almost a year old now


bring back that site so I can use it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> bring back that site so I can use it


i can't, plus i have @RetroBitMig hosting it here for me now anyways/


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i can't, plus i have @RetroBitMig hosting it here for me now anyways/


ok well thanks

from your pal Skeleton Booty


----------



## xtheman (Nov 15, 2016)

Thats my new name I guess


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 15, 2016)

"Depressed Daddy"

If that ain't me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 15, 2016)

Ur site offended me
"Gay Pie"
>


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

i just opened the usergen and the first name it gave me was hipster myspace


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 68895


Congratulations


Tomato Hentai said:


> i can't, plus i have @RetroBitMig hosting it here for me now anyways/


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Congratulations


Hooker Room.

I prefer Idiot Sandwich.


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 15, 2016)

Bow down, for I am the almighty "Omnipotent Coffee".


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 15, 2016)

A Bottle of Levoamphetamine!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> A Bottle of Levoamphetamine!


i think that's actually what i was prescribed to just recently
if that's the case i think you're in the kitchen at my house


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 15, 2016)

This is the "Fresh Prince of Lemonade", appropriate since I like lemonade a lot.


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 15, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Gotta go fast, make that ketchup.


----------



## mashers (Nov 15, 2016)

I can't decide between "Hooker Rave" and "Sentient Bread".


----------



## cheuble (Nov 15, 2016)

Your new username is...

Omnipresent Knight


----------



## CitizenSnips (Nov 15, 2016)

Skeleton Ocean, that's pretty spooky


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Skeleton Ocean, that's pretty spooky


----------



## Lia (Nov 15, 2016)

Apple Mac

WOOH, A NAME WHICH ACCURATELY DESCRIBES ME. LITERAL TRASH


----------



## Dorimori (Nov 16, 2016)

Miniscule the Hedgehog, reporting in.

I also go by "Blind Foreskin".


----------



## MissingNO123 (Nov 16, 2016)

A Bottle of Shota...


Spoiler


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 16, 2016)

God damn it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2016)

i got Mount Ass,
no joke


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 16, 2016)

"Intergalactic Lemonade"

What's next, "Universal Orange Juice"?


----------



## mashers (Nov 16, 2016)

Universal orange juice sounds really handy.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh.



EDIT: Now I got Interglatic Booty. Fucking perfect!


----------



## mashers (Nov 16, 2016)

I just did a Google image search for "Hipster Mom" and got lots of pictures of tattooed women in floral clothing on public transport with their children. I'm even more confused about the word 'hipster' now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> Interglatic Booty


Sounds like a disco group from the '70s


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

There was one time I got the name "Rat Cocaine" while I was screwing around in school and couldn't stop giggling about it for 2 whole periods.


----------



## SomeGamer (Nov 16, 2016)

Asexual Generator
...no comment


----------



## mashers (Nov 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> There was one time I got the name "Rat Cocaine" while I was screwing around in school and couldn't stop giggling about it for 2 whole periods.


That is funny, but I'm not sure it would make me laugh for 2 months.



SomeGamer said:


> Asexual Generator
> ...no comment


Is that an asexual which generates, or a generator of asexuals?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

mashers said:


> That is funny, but I'm not sure it would make me laugh for 2 months.


I mean class periods lol
So, maybe an hour and a half?


----------



## mashers (Nov 16, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I mean class periods lol


I know. That was the basis for my joke


----------



## SomeGamer (Nov 16, 2016)

mashers said:


> Is that an asexual which generates, or a generator of asexuals?


Maybe this username generator itself is asexual?


----------



## mashers (Nov 16, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Maybe this username generator itself is asexual?


I think that's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Nov 16, 2016)

This is the peak of God's work himself.


----------

